# Is it really financially better to move from UK to Middle East?



## StewD21 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, I am currently working as a Quantity Surveyor in London and have about 3 years relevant experience. I keep hearing about the vast amount of job opportunities for QS's in places such as Dubai and Qatar and I am considering moving over next year. I am so fed up of working my ass off in London and having nothing to show for it. I am hoping that working in the middle east will improve my disposable income and savings potential. I have heard that at my kind of level salaries are around £45k-50k per annum (tax free). This sounds very appealing especially there is no tax deducted.

What I really want to know is how Qatar and Dubai compare to london in terms of cost of living. How much do you need per month to have a decent standard of living? is it not as easy to save as people make out?

Would be great to hear from people who have the experience of making the move from the UK. 

Your advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Over on the Dubai specific forum, you will find plenty of information about living and working in Dubai. There are specific "sticky" topics for jobs, housing, schools etc.
If you have a job in demand and can secure a well paid job - then that is the first hurdle overcome. 
The second hurdle is keeping as much of this money as possible! 
Two problems - firstly cost of living is probably comparable to London for normal day to day living. 
Second problem is the amount of temptations that you will find to spend your money on - bars, clubs, restaurants, hotels, shopping malls, fast cars etc.
Only you know your level of resistance to temptation!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## StewD21 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Steve. I Shall re-post to dubai forum and have a glance at some of the other threads.


----------

